# [DISCUSSIONE] - problemi forum?

## xchris

che questo forum abbia qc problemino e' noto. (povero...siamo in troppi)

ma ora non mi manda + le notifiche :S

e' un problema mio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Intendi le notifiche dei pm (o mp)?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Intendi le notifiche dei pm (o mp)?

 

Infatti mi è arrivato un pm, ma non mi è arrivata la notifica per mail..non che sia un problema, ma tanto io per sicurezza avevo dato la colpa a Gmail   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

per qualunque tipo di messaggio(pm,response notify)...non penso cambi.

Chiaramente ho controllato in profile...

macche'.. non arrivano :S

ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

consolati, ho anche il tuo stesso problema a volte perdo le segnalazione del forum... comunque non è un problema vostro, è un noto bug di phpBB2 che non è mai stato apparentemente risolto...

capita che spesso quando in un thread si raggiunge un numero consistente di post le notifiche non arrivino +...

mi è successo non solo su questo forum ma anche in altri sempre basati su phpBB2 o superiore...

altro non ti so dire a riguardo, spiace

----------

## xchris

a dire il vero me lo fa da pochissimo tempo...

mboh

----------

## Cagnulein

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> consolati, ho anche il tuo stesso problema a volte perdo le segnalazione del forum... comunque non è un problema vostro, è un noto bug di phpBB2 che non è mai stato apparentemente risolto...
> 
> capita che spesso quando in un thread si raggiunge un numero consistente di post le notifiche non arrivino +...
> 
> mi è successo non solo su questo forum ma anche in altri sempre basati su phpBB2 o superiore...
> ...

 

questo tipo di problema l'ho visto spesso anche su ipb...sai niente anche su questo?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ricordiamoci che la macchina che gestisce i forums di gentoo e' una sola (fisicamente parlando)  anche se e' stata aggiornata di recente.. con tanto volume di lavoro di certo i bug di phpbb2 si fanno sentire.

----------

## xchris

mi sembra cmq anomala come situazione.

Fino a 2 giorni fa ricevevo tranquillamente le notifiche via mail.

Ora tutto muto.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

bella rottura di scatole...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bella rottura di scatole...

 

Lo so ma piu' di 65000 utenti e piu' di 1500000 di post si puo' comprendere. Io per ovviare a questo ho disattivato i popup da firefox su questa pagina cosi' quando mi arriva un pm mi si apre una finestra con la notifica

----------

## xxchris

ok...

nelle varie prove mi sono tagliato fuori  :Laughing: 

Vediamo se nitro mi riattiva...

dovevo contattare lui?

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xxchris wrote:*   

> ok...

 

Toh, uno nuovo.... benvenuto  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xxchris wrote:*   

> Vediamo se nitro mi riattiva...
> 
> dovevo contattare lui?

 

Meglio che scrivi a forum-mods@gentoo.org visto che l'hanno cambiato al posto di nitro@gentoo.org

----------

## xxchris

thanks!

infatti non ho ricevuto nulla!

cmq sono emozionato a ricevere le notifiche  :Laughing: 

@randomaza: me pigghi pe' u' cxxo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Mhuahauh ok la smetto   :Laughing: 

Per la cronaca a me rifunzionano le notifiche   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Per la cronaca a me rifunzionano le notifiche  

 

Vedi sempre avvantaggiate ste donne  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

PS: Sai che scherzo Aleksandra

----------

## randomaze

 *xxchris wrote:*   

> @randomaza: me pigghi pe' u' cxxo? 

 

Quando mai  :Rolling Eyes: 

comunque le notifiche hanno ripreso ad andare anche a me... ma tutto il forum é mostruosamente lento!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> comunque le notifiche hanno ripreso ad andare anche a me... ma tutto il forum é mostruosamente lento!

 

Sei una donna? A parte gli scherzi come da GWN stanno facendo tutto il possibile per rendere piu' veloce il forum. Penso che la soluzione non sia cosi' semplice.

----------

## xxchris

si immagino...

cmq mi prendo il premio di "pirla" dell'anno per la caxxata fatta  :Laughing: 

aspetto una risposta da loro...

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei una donna?

 

No, probabilmente mi hanno messo nella categoria "bambini"  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xxchris wrote:*   

> cmq mi prendo il premio di "pirla" dell'anno per la caxxata fatta 
> 
> aspetto una risposta da loro...

 

Devo ancora capire come hai fatto!

----------

## xxchris

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

mi vergogno a dirlo   :Embarassed: 

Non mi ricordavo che cambiando mail chiedesse la conferma....

peccato che le conferme via mail non funzionavano  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xxchris wrote:*   

> Non mi ricordavo che cambiando mail chiedesse la conferma....
> 
> peccato che le conferme via mail non funzionavano 

 

E dai cose che capitano... e poi tu non sapevi che le conferme non funzionavano  :Laughing: 

----------

## xxchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> e poi tu non sapevi che le conferme non funzionavano 

 

eh appunto  :Laughing: 

----------

## xxchris

ok

ora rasentiamo l'assurdo  :Laughing: 

mi arrivano le notifiche del account principale..

ma non posso accedervi !!!!

 :Laughing: 

Mi sento preso in giro  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Anche a me le notifiche hanno ripreso a funzionare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xxchris

arg!

eddai che cosi' mi sento + pixxa  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xxchris wrote:*   

> arg!
> 
> eddai che cosi' mi sento + pixxa 
> 
> ciao

 

Dai   :Very Happy:   non volevo sottolineare niente   :Wink: 

Spero che ti riattivino l'account al più presto.

Ma non hai un account su ICQ  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Volevo scambiare due parole con te

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xxchris wrote:*   

> arg!
> 
> eddai che cosi' mi sento + pixxa 
> 
> ciao

 

uhauaha rantolo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S. la prima volta che mi vede mi mazzula aiuuuuuuuuut  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vedi sempre avvantaggiate ste donne  
> 
> PS: Sai che scherzo Aleksandra

 

 :Cool: 

Lo so lo so   :Laughing: 

----------

## xxchris

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhauaha rantolo    
> 
> P.S. la prima volta che mi vede mi mazzula aiuuuuuuuuut 

 

bastard  :Very Happy: 

prima o poi...

----------

## xchris

BBBAAAAACCKKKKK!!!!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> BBBAAAAACCKKKKK!!!!
> 
> 

 

eheheheh  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . Bentornato che hai fatto in questi ultimi tempi?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

mi sentivo un po' noob..per il resto tutto ok  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mi sentivo un po' noob..per il resto tutto ok 
> 
> ciauz

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

C'è l'abbiamo fatta  :Smile:  Come hai risolto direttamente con la mail a klieber o con un PM???

Comunque bentornato   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

mail...

anche se non mi ha mai risposto.

Sono andato alla pagina di login e ho fatto "miiiinchiuzza ho dimenticato a password"

e finalmente e' andato... (prima di diceva:"utente disablitato" o qc del genere)

cmq ora funziona tutto  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> mail...
> 
> anche se non mi ha mai risposto.
> 
> Sono andato alla pagina di login e ho fatto "miiiinchiuzza ho dimenticato a password"
> ...

 

Come si dice "tutto bene quel che finisce bene".   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

si infatti...

ora e' tutto come prima  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

ok...diciamolo...

sono sfigato!

non vanno + le notifiche  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ok...diciamolo...
> 
> sono sfigato!
> 
> non vanno + le notifiche 

 

Lo stesso problema lo sto riscontrando pure io   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

10 minuti fa mi sono arrivate 15 notifiche....

mah

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Anche a me capita che giungono notifiche a ondate...

----------

## gutter

Continueranno ad avere problemi    :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

bhe dai...

comodo no?

mi arrivano le notifiche di messaggi mandati 4-5 ore prima  :Very Happy: 

povero forum... sovraccarico direi..siamo troppi!

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> povero forum... sovraccarico direi..siamo troppi!

 

Penso che il problema sia proprio questo. Mi pare che avevano annunciato in un GWN che avevano cambiato hardware, ma forse nemmeno questo è bastato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Allora, da domani si dà accesso ai sever filtrando in base all'origine geografica delle richieste ...  :Smile:  Europa e Africa , Asia e Australia e infine le americhe. 8 ore a testa per postare/leggere/ricevere le notifiche... Servirà? Torno a studiare che è meglio...

Ma il problema è un limite intrinseco in PHPbb o proprio dell hardware che non ce la fa?

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ma il problema ï¿½ un limite intrinseco in PHPbb o proprio dell hardware che non ce la fa?

 

Io nel dubbio ho deciso di autoregolamentarmi e ho disabiliato le notifiche e il controllo ICQ....

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io nel dubbio ho deciso di autoregolamentarmi e ho disabiliato le notifiche e il controllo ICQ....

 

/me too

Almeno in minima parte forse si alleggerisce un po' il carico di quelle povere macchine  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Penso sia corretto darsi una regolata specie con le notifiche, vediamo se si riesce ad allegerire il carico del server.

----------

## Cazzantonio

A proposito di notifiche...

Oggi mi è arrivata la notifica di un nuovo messaggio nei pm ma non avevo nessun nuovo messaggio!   :Shocked: 

Perso qualcosa per strada?

----------

## xchris

questo capita quando il messaggio viene creato e subito dopo cancellato dall'autore  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

comunque è un problema intrinseco di PHPbb 2.0.x, non solamente di hardware e di sovraccarico, io le notifiche non le ricevo + del tutto (problema di PHPbb), e quando le ricevo sono in ritardo magari di 15gg (problema di sovraccarico??)

vabbhe, poco male...

----------

## _codadilupo_

okey, non c'entra nulla con le notifiche, ma anche io ho appena creato un fake del mio account, perchÃ© il forum continua a dirmi che sbaglio la password....  :Confused:  al momento ho pensato che fosse dovuto agli aggiornamenti di firefox... ma ora sto scrivendo dall'account fasullo, usando firefox, e il forum mi ha autenticato senza problemi, ergo... Ã© il forum che mi ha perso la password   :Shocked: 

P.S.: sono Coda  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *_codadilupo_ wrote:*   

> okey, non c'entra nulla con le notifiche, ma anche io ho appena creato un fake del mio account, perchÃ© il forum continua a dirmi che sbaglio la password....  al momento ho pensato che fosse dovuto agli aggiornamenti di firefox... ma ora sto scrivendo dall'account fasullo, usando firefox, e il forum mi ha autenticato senza problemi, ergo... Ã© il forum che mi ha perso la password  
> 
> P.S.: sono Coda 

 

Un caloroso benvenuto al nuovo arrivato  :Smile: 

Ti suggerisco di inviare una mail a klieber e chiedergli di risolverti il problema come ha fatto xchris.

----------

## _codadilupo_

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Un caloroso benvenuto al nuovo arrivato 
> 
> Ti suggerisco di inviare una mail a klieber e chiedergli di risolverti il problema come ha fatto xchris.

 

penso che attendero' un paio di giorni, mi era giÃ  capitato, ed era tornato a posto da solo... male che va,  clicco il sempreverde "m'agg' scurdat' a' passuord"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *_codadilupo_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> penso che attendero' un paio di giorni, mi era giÃ  capitato, ed era tornato a posto da solo... male che va,  clicco il sempreverde "m'agg' scurdat' a' passuord" 
> ...

 

Effettivamente come scusa ha sempre funzionato   :Wink: 

Pero mi raccomando lo devi riscrivere testualmente, non usando il dialetto si perde tutto il fascino e il suo potere di convinzione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

e rieccomi, fulgido come il sole in una giornata piovosa, con ben due pc e due account contemporaneamente  :Wink: 

Coda, che ha pure risolto il problema kernel, come va a spiegare nel thread apposito....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Anche io ho risolto il mio problema delle notifiche... Avevo cancellato il account da kmail, quindi non scaricava più le notifiche  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cmq, ora proverò per un po' a viver senza... se proprio mi mancano le riattivo.

----------

